# Snmp response error



## marypoppins (Aug 22, 2018)

Dear All,


I have a FreeBSD 11.1, on which I would like to check an another server SNMP service via the snmpwalk command.
The problem is that after I issue the snmpwalk command the response halt after a lot of lines, the just waiting and finally close the connection with timeout error.
While I check the same command from an another host (FreeBSD 10), the whole response arrived nicely.
The two net-snmp package version is the same.

I just tried blindly to raise the following sysctl parameters: 

sysctl net.inet.udp.maxdgram from 9216 to 57344
and 
sysctl net.inet.udp.recvspace from 42080 to 65536
but it does not help 
Could somebody help me what should be the problem?

Thank you very much


----------

